# Objective personality



## Boogey (Mar 22, 2020)

The guy who runs this channel has basically developed his own definitions. He does not follow Jungian or mbti definitions. 
Select the theory you want to follow then get yourself typed according to that theory. If such theory provides you some insight and benefit into yourself then take whatever help you can get and move on. Use the tool for what it is and don't become enslave to it.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

solarnis said:


> I have an ENTJ cousin, we're pretty different in how we handle outsiders.


Part of that also cuts into enneagram territory, though. (handling outsiders)


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

solarnis said:


> I have an ENTJ cousin, we're pretty different in how we handle outsiders.


Your cousin! ENTJ lol... *INTP*.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

Their aim is good (because objectivity is good), but they do not live up to that name in practice. MBTI will always be a pseudoscience; therefore, their claim that their system is "scientific" is inaccurate.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

I would say that the Objective Personality System is a good idea in theory, but it is oversimplified in practice. 

The people-orientation of ExxJs is over-emphasized in their system. Many ExTJs are more task-oriented than people-oriented. I think that they are confusing being an ExxJ with being SO first in enneagram instincts. 

The control-orientation of IxxJs is also overemphasized, especially amongst INxJs. I would say that this "control orientation" is more common amongst xSxJs and type 1s in the enneagram than amongst IxxJs.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

TKDfan888 said:


> I would say that the Objective Personality System is a good idea in theory, but it is oversimplified in practice.
> 
> The people-orientation of ExxJs is over-emphasized in their system. Many ExTJs are more task-oriented than people-oriented. I think that they are confusing being an ExxJ with being SO first in enneagram instincts.
> 
> The control-orientation of IxxJs is also overemphasized, especially amongst INxJs. I would say that this "control orientation" is more common amongst xSxJs and type 1s in the enneagram than amongst IxxJs.


I believe they've described ExxJs as having a balanced view of control and chaos. 

I have yet to meet an IxxJ that didn't center their life around control, in a relative sense when compared to the other three. I see them organizing plans, or whatever happenings so that the unexpected doesn't happen to them.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

From the little I heard about objective personality, I feel it is quackery snake oil.

If it takes countless of hours for myself to collect enough clues on what MBTI-code I might have, then how would other people, just from my recorded interview, be able to distinguish if I am INFP or INTJ?

Even for people that are not anomalistic outliers (like me), even current mood of the client, such as a really good day at work, could impact the performance during that interview. The client might be more spontaneous and assertive in the video recording, and being mistyped as ENTJ or ENTP.

I am fine to be disproved, but I would probably not try it.


----------

